# Mk677 made simple



## Montego (May 20, 2019)

So these compounds are often referred to as SARM's but they aren't. I guess it's just easy to lump them in with the "gray area" items out there but, whatever.

Mk677 AKA Ibutamoren -

While referred to as a SARM MK is actually a GH Secretagogue and Gherlin Agonist.

Gherlin is the "hunger hormone". This is the hormone that gets stimulated with such things as GHRP6 and to a lesser extent GHRP2. Mk677 has one of the biggest impacts on this hormone compared to anything else that's commonly used.

Mk677 also signals the pituitary to release growth hormone which results in increases of IGF after steady intake. These increases are sometimes dramatic with IGF scores in the 400+ range depending on the individual, dose and length of time on. Typical results are an increase of 150-250 in your IGF. 

While it's very proficient at increasing IGF, users typically dont experience the fat loss effects as with GH. This could be due to water retention that is a common side effect though and not overall effectiveness.

Mk677 can also positively or negatively impact sleep. It's about 50/50 with users on if they get "sleep hangover" in the morning or extreme lethargy after dosing. While reports on sleep do reflect improved deeper sleep, these two sides are common as well.

Fullness is very common with MK use. Most users report better pumps in the gym and throughout the day. Muscle gain is also possible but, just like with gh, it takes time. Mk really shines by reducing recovery time, better sleep and better pumps(if you're feeding those pumps), which in itself will lead to more growth.

One concern is blood sugar levels. There have been numerous reports of extremely high blood glucose levels after extended cycles of Mk that DO NOT regulate themselves very quickly. This seems to be user dependent and could be partly related to nutrition changes while using the drug but, it's still something to monitor regularly. 

Dosing is where its tricky. 

Typical doses run from 10-25mg ed for 6+weeks. 

Due to the sleep and lethargy sides, a lot of users discontinue use pretty early on with Mk677 when using 25mg. The hunger can be unbearable and add the lethargic effects, you may eat yourself into a coma lol.

These sides seem to be more manageable at 10mg instead of the 20-25mg dosing that is most commonly advised.

Avoiding sides can be done but not completely. If hunger becomes an issue night time dosing before bed at dinner does seem to help since you're sleeping during the first couple hours where hunger is the most pronounced. If the daytime groggy feeling is an issue this will help as well. Users who have sleep hangover can try morning dosing but, except some lethargy during the day. 

While studies show Mk677 to support elevated IGF for extended periods of time, user blood results show other wise. Typically IGF increases for around 3 weeks then seems to level out and go down. This is probably due to the pituitary gland regulating itself. If the dose is increased at week 3, a slight increase will occur but only for a short period of time then it's back to going down. 

These results have lead to 2 week on 2 week off protocols but, I don't really see the effectiveness there since IGF being elevated for an extended time and not "yo-yoing" is ideal. 

Mk677 is perfect for bulking and especially for those who have a harder time getting in enough calories due to lack of hunger. 

It is also a great option to use when taking breaks from exogenous GH as I have done this myself with good results.


----------

